

Ask HN: Do you take freelance jobs outside of your day job? - michaelburk

For those of you who have full time jobs with competitive salaries, do you still continue to take freelance/contractor/consultant work? If so, is it the same type of work you do at your day job?
======
lsiunsuex
absolutely - freelance work affords me the ability to remodel my house, take
nicer vacations, new laptop, new phone, etc...

my day job is as a systems admin and i take care of the websites. my freelance
is supporting some friends offices and web development so roughly the same
thing.

